# But is it Dragon Blood?



## RevA (Mar 25, 2016)

I've been making DB with a berry juice blend instead of actual berries, as its been very dry the last year and I couldn't harvest any berries that won't kill me (price of frozen berries has gone up by 66%). Now I'm wondering, is what I'm making still DB or should I call it flavoured Skeeter Pee?


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 25, 2016)

Call it whatever you want to call it. It is your wine after all.


----------



## mwulf67 (Mar 25, 2016)

Berry Blend Skeeter Dragon Pee Blood has a nice ring to it…


----------



## bkisel (Mar 25, 2016)

If you used the DB recipe then call it DB and if the SP recipe was used call it flavored SP.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 25, 2016)

RevA said:


> I've been making DB with a berry juice blend instead of actual berries, as its been very dry the last year and I couldn't harvest any berries that won't kill me (price of frozen berries has gone up by 66%). Now I'm wondering, is what I'm making still DB or should I call it flavoured Skeeter Pee?




How many alterations do you need to make to a recipe before it is no longer the same recipe? 
If a home Brewer makes a Budweiser clone and adds different hops does he still need to call it "water", I mean "bud"?

If you make a blueberry DB minus the lemon and triple berries (only using blueberries)
Is it really Blueberry DB or simply blueberry fruit wine?
I have altered the recipe enough that I have not called it DB in years! Mainly because it is just fruit wine!
People have been making wine for thousands of years. When someone makes triple berry wine with a lemon base unaware of the WMT or DB is it DB?

It is your wine call it what you want!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2016)

Elmer said:


> If a home Brewer makes a Budweiser clone and adds different hops does he still need to call it "water", I mean "bud"?


 
I was wondering who in their right mind would make a BudWater clone.::


----------



## Elmer (Mar 26, 2016)

grapeman said:


> I was wondering who in their right mind would make a BudWater clone.::




Some of us have family, friends & neighbors who are BMC drinkers.
And little by little we are secretly upping the hops on them!


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 26, 2016)

Elmer said:


> If a home Brewer makes a Budweiser clone and adds different hops does he still need to call it "water", I mean "bud"?



No, it's still horse piss and should be called such!!


As far as whether or not it is Dragon's Blood or not, you can call it "I'm a little teapot" if you want. 
I tend to make several wines loosely based on Dragon's Blood. I usually just call it Raspberry DB or Strawberry DB. Or in the case of dried elderberries, I just called it Elder Dragon. It sounded cooler, plus we are big gamers in this house.


----------



## RevA (Mar 27, 2016)

Jericurl said:


> No, it's still horse piss and should be called such!!
> 
> 
> As far as whether or not it is Dragon's Blood or not, you can call it "I'm a little teapot" if you want.
> I tend to make several wines loosely based on Dragon's Blood. I usually just call it Raspberry DB or Strawberry DB. Or in the case of dried elderberries, I just called it Elder Dragon. It sounded cooler, plus we are big gamers in this house.


Agreed! Elder dragon sounds awesome. I was thinking Brisingr blood because of the golden colour


----------



## Elmer (Mar 27, 2016)

Jericurl said:


> No, it's still horse piss and should be called such!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Out of curiosity, if you admit to being able to call it anything, why do you keep either the "dragon" or "DB" in the name?


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 27, 2016)

Elmer said:


> Out of curiosity, if you admit to being able to call it anything, why do you keep either the "dragon" or "DB" in the name?



Sentiment, a nod to Dave, too lazy to think up a real name, needs something in the name to identify so I know it has a lot of lemon juice in it and to not serve it to people that get heartburn easily...
Pick one.
It's usually one of the above or a combination of the above.

eta: Plus, we just really like dragons in this house as well.
I did make a hibiscus DB that I just called Hibiscus Lemonade.
Guess it just depends on the day whether or not we rename it or not.


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 27, 2016)

The irony of folks bashing classic American pilsners while discussing what the proper name of a fruit juice and lemon concentrate wine should be is humorous.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, it's either Skeeter Blood or Dragon Pee.


----------



## Fletch (Jun 14, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/frozen-berries-were-recalled-costco-175000816.html 
Found this online.Just wanted everyone to know. New to this so spread the word.


----------

